# Bow Case



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

I picked up a new bow this year and want to protect my investment. I have been looking at a new case and would like some input. The 2 cases I have looked at are the bow file by lakewood and the SKB parrallel limb case 4119. Any input would be great.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

FWIW- the SKB is what every other bow case company compares themselves to and with good reason.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the SKB. Good case. I got it for the same reason you are looking for one. Bought a new bow last year, and wanted to protect it (considerin the astronomical prices in the archery world these days). Not much more I can say... it's just a good case.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I really like the bow file. I just bought a cheap case because I couldn't find on to fit my bow. Saw the bow file and it fit perfect and now I'm kicking myself but I might pick one up next year

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Sep 29, 2011)

If your trying to put a z7 in sbk it won't fit just a heads up 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Doboy said:


> If your trying to put a z7 in sbk it won't fit just a heads up
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What model SKB??


----------



## Wolverine1856 (Sep 26, 2006)

I bought an SKB 4117 for my Z7 Extreme tonight. I took the bow to Bass Pro and tried all 3 they had. I did not like how tight it fit and the pressure on the string with this case the last time I tried it. 

This time 1 of the 3 cases was a little bit looser. It fit nice without pushing on the string too much so I bought it. 

One thing I have noticed with my T5 quiver; the last arrow on the string side of the quiver touches the fletching. I removed this arrow (put it below in the arrow storage) and will put it back in when I take the bow out of the case. Overall I would give it a 9/10.


----------

